# Light Box Lights?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just ordered a light box ( Thanks Paul)

My question is, what kind of lights are best to light it with?

Bedside light ?

Strip light?

Halogen?

Thanks..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I find the local Lighthouse useful.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

But thats inevitable when your sent to the 'naughty tent' isnt it


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Although I dont have one of the proper tents, I find that ordinary electric lights are not so good.

My better results have been using an LED torch or the flash and arranging it so the flash hits the outside of my bucket(read macro tent)

LED torch lighting










Flash diffused by the bucket










Incandesant electric light










Daylight, I forget what that looks like!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Dave, that Strella shot is great









I guess its just down to experimenting, I was just wondering if there was a right or wrong way to light the box


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think you can get "daylight" lamps/bulbs for indoor photography Jason.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You've got it in one, experiment until you find wfat works for you and your setup. That is the beauty of digital. Imagine having to get them devoloped first and then recycle them!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> I think you can get "daylight" lamps/bulbs for indoor photography Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone used them?

Do they fit ordinary the bulbholders that are in the house or do you have to buy a lamp?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Much of the problem is to do with how well a camera can adjust its white balance. Many do quite well in automatic mode but the best resulting actinic balance will only be achieved with full manual control.

Colour temperature is only one hurdle, the other one being diffusion. Too little and there will be a lot of reflection, too much and the pictures will lack modelling and contrast.

Experimentation is the only answer and when you've found the optimum placement for the Light(s) and position of the subject then stick to that formula.

Portrait studios work to a formula to save time and to ensure consistent results.

I might try following my own advice one day.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can get "daylight" lamps/bulbs for indoor photography Jason.
> ...


Yes, many moons ago, they get hotter than normal bulbs so you have to get a lamp holder that can take the heat.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Much of the problem is to do with how well a camera can adjust its white balance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the key --- get this right and it doesn't really matter what lighting you use.

The problem is that many of the cheaper digitals only have presets for each type of lighting: one for fluorescent, one for tungsten, one for daylight etc.

Some, like my Canon G6, allow you to set the white balance by calibrating the camera against a sheet on A4 white paper. I now do this routinely for all my indoor photography and do not rely on the preset values. I'm happy with the reults... the picture below was taken with a 40cm light cube, one of those Â£5 desktop halogen lamps and strong ceiling halogen lights.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hells teeth this is complicated - halogen this, white balance that







I just use daylight (or sometimes the flourescent lights in my kitchen - depends if it's daylight outside & how desperately I want to take a photo) and the camera in macro mode but on the automatic setting. I'm happy enough with the results I get


----------

